# Cape Town Stores



## Lianvape (22/6/14)

Hi Guys

Im looking for the Aero tank mega and MVP 2 while in Cape Town. 
Ordering online is great, but would love to use it during the drive back to PE.
Any shops near Durbanville?


----------



## Metal Liz (22/6/14)

Hi, when are you driving back?
I'm sure either @Oupa or @Cape vaping supplies will be able to help you out 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (22/6/14)

im not too sure how far and where oupa from VM is from durbanville ?


----------



## Metal Liz (22/6/14)

As far as I remember he is in Brackenfell, that's not far, is it?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (22/6/14)

Brackenfell shouldn't be too far from Durbanville, I was going to suggest visiting Vape Mob in Kenilworth, or possibly B Square Vapes in Maitland.

*2 great shops to walk in and walk out with everything you might need.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lianvape (22/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Brackenfell shouldn't be too far from Durbanville, I was going to suggest visiting Vape Mob in Kenilworth, or possibly B Square Vapes in Maitland.
> 
> *2 great shops to walk in and walk out with everything you might need.*


That sounds like a plan, thank you. Will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## devdev (22/6/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/


----------



## Tiaan (23/6/14)

@Oupa will have everything you need. And he is closest to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

